# iPad 2 en remplacement d'un MBA 13"



## Benjamin875 (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Etudiant, passionné de nouvelle technologie, je recherche toujours (et je perds beaucoup de temps), la façon optimale de travailler.

J'ai de plus en plus envie d'abandonner mon MBA pour un IPAD + un ordi chez moi (genre un mac mini).

Mon IPAD me servirait en cours (10H par semaine), je pense là amener un clavier externe.
Le reste du temps, je m'en servirai pour lire quelques cours pdf (je préfère un livre).

Chez moi j'utiliserai l'ordinateur pour faire mes fiches, que je mettrai sur mon IPAD pour les lire au lit ou à la BU.

Une question : est il possible de partager ma connexion 3G de mon iphone 4 avec mon IPAD ? (evitant ainsi l'achat d'un IPAD 3G).

Je conçois l'IPAD comme un agenda. Je peux avoir accès à mon agenda, mes mails (y répondre plus facilement que sur mon iphone), quelque chose de transportable (montrer un diaporama à a des amis). Et surtout, il me servira pour relire mes travaux : fiches, TD.

J'aimerai donc via ce topic avoir des avis d'étudiants tombés sous le charme de l'IPAD.
(j'en ai déjà lu certains).

Une deuxième question : l'IPAD 2 serait il assez puissant pour lire une vidéo HD (720P) branché sur un TV ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (25 Avril 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Etudiant, passionné de nouvelle technologie, je recherche toujours (et je perds beaucoup de temps), la façon optimale de travailler.
> 
> J'ai de plus en plus envie d'abandonner mon MBA pour un IPAD + un ordi chez moi (genre un mac mini).
> ...




Salut!

-Je n'ai pas encore d'iPad (je prevois d'en acheter un en complément de mon MB), mais je suis motivé d'en acheter un tout d'abord pour son autonomie incroyable.
J'ai une amie qui prenait ses cours avec son iPad, avec un clavier externe, elle s'en sortait franchement bien. Pendant que moi je trainais mon macbook ainsi que mon chargeur, elle n'avait que son iPad dans son sac a main, et s'en sortait aussi bien que moi pour prendre les cours.

-Ensuite, pour reviser les cours, la SmartCover apporte a mon avis un petit plus, pour maintenir l'iPad. C'est vachement pratique. 

-Après, pour visionner les vidéos, je suppose qu'il est assez puissant pour les diffuser sur un écran HD.

-Oui, il est possible de partager la connection 3G, en creant un hotspost. Y'a un tweak sur Cydia pour le faire; sinon renseigne toi auprès de ton opérateur.


----------



## Thr_ju (25 Avril 2011)

Salut!

J'avais un iPad depuis sa sortie et j'ai maintenant un iPad 2.

Je ne dirais qu'une chose: Fonces!

Pour ton utilisation et avec un autre ordi à la maison, l'iPad sera ton compagnon idéal.

Le temps de se faire à la saisie de texte sur l'iPad, et tu sera opérationnel. Sa légèreté et son autonomie feront de lui ton compagnon idéal.

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de conseiller l'iPad à tout le monde mais pour l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, il me semble idéal.

Il est capable de lire es mkv en 720p via VLC mais manque un peu de puissance (y compris iPad 2) pour que ça soit fluide. ¨Par contre tu peux convertir tes mkv en mp4 via handbrake par exemple pour qu'ils soient lisibles sur l'iPad.


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

Pour les vidéos HD sur ta télé tu peux oublier, tout simplement parce que le câble vidéo vendu pour l'Ipad se branche sur l'entrée composite de ta télé et non sur du HDMI...

Pour le reste je ne peux que te conseiller de lire les différents post, toutes tes questions y sont traitées. 

Si tu as la flemme tu peux aussi faire  confiance à Thr_ju je partage complètement son avis, alors fonce!


----------



## bjl36 (26 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> *Pour les vidéos HD sur ta télé tu peux oublier, tout simplement parce que le câble vidéo vendu pour l'Ipad se branche sur l'entrée composite de ta télé et non sur du HDMI*...
> 
> Pour le reste je ne peux que te conseiller de lire les différents post, toutes tes questions y sont traitées.
> 
> Si tu as la flemme tu peux aussi faire confiance à Thr_ju je partage complètement son avis, alors fonce!


 
Faux, le cordon qui est sortie en même temps que l'IPAD 2 est bien en HDMI


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

Exact j'avais pas vu la sortie de ce nouvel adaptateur, mea culpa!


----------



## Benjamin875 (26 Avril 2011)

C'est bien ce que je pensais. Je vais surement craquer !
Quelqu'un peut t'il me retrouver, s'il a ça en tête, des posts d'étudiants ?

C'est surtout pour la prise de note. J'utilise open office actuellement sur mon mba, il va falloir payer je pense maintenant ?


----------



## bjl36 (26 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> Exact j'avais pas vu la sortie de ce nouvel adaptateur, mea culpa!


 
L'autre soir j'ai utilisé ce cordon pour regarder un téléfilm que j'avais raté sur M6 en passant par l'appli M6 et je peux te dire que j'ai été épaté de la qualité de l'image.


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

Pfff et dire que vendredi j'ai acheté en grande surface un cable Belkin composite pour 30... Je rage!!!


----------



## Benjamin875 (26 Avril 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont l'ipad 2 et qui l'utilise pour les cours est il possible d'avoir des dossiers où les cours sont rangés ? Ou existe t'il un application type file app pro avec en plus la modification des documents ?

Quel est le meilleur traitement de texte ? Je suis sur open office sur MAC et j'apprécie le fait que j'ai pu mettre des styles ce qui me permet d'avoir un cours propre, directement en cours.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ZePoupi (27 Avril 2011)

Hello, 

pour le gestionnaire de fichiers, je te suggère *GoodReader* qui est vraiment excellent. Tu peux gérer les noms de fichiers, créer des répertoires et partager sur ton réseau Wifi. Il fait aussi office de lecteur PDF. Tu peux lui indiquer également un lien pour télécharger directement un fichier, tu peux aussi te connecter sur plusieurs serveurs (Me.com, Dropbox, Google Docs, FTP, etc.) 

Sinon, pour l'édition de textes, tu as bien sûr *Pages* qui est très bien, mais si tu veux aller à l'essentiel, juste des prises de notes, il existe plusieurs applications qui le font très bien. En général, tu peux envoyer ta note par mail.

Moleskine (gratuit)
Notebooks (payant)
Notes version iPad
Evernote (gratuit) et qui est très bien fait sur iPad, l'avantage, c'est que tu retrouves tes documents sur le "cloud".


----------



## Benjamin875 (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai regardé les applications de texte et à part Pages rien n'a l'air très sérieux ... 
Je suis quand même entrain d'hésiter au final. 
Car sur mon MBA j'ai tout. Certes, il est plus cher mais bon, c'est effectivement un autre monde j'ai l'impression. C'est dommage que l'iPad ne soit pas encore tout à fait adapter et trop vérouillé par IOS.

Je vais peut être réfléchir à un MBA 11" + mac mini. 

L'iPad me plaisait beaucoup pour l'idée de pouvoir lire mes fiches directement dessus + l'intuitivité du tactile. De ne pas avoir à les imprimer. Alors que le MBA est moins confortable pour la lecture.


----------



## sclicer (30 Avril 2011)

Je suis passé du portable à l'Ipad 1 pour mes cours en L3 Droit cette année.
1 mois avec clavier, je ne l'ai pris sur mois lors des suivant que pour 1 seul cours "usine à gaz".
Depuis 4mois je tape donc à la main, sur le clavier virtuel et ça va  très vite.
Les gros plus : mobilité, le fait de lire ses notes/cours comme dans un livre, Goodreader : la meilleur application à ce jours.
Je tiens du matin 8h jusqu'au soir 21h chez moi dans les cas les plus extrême.
J'ai un imc chez moi, je l'utilise pas mal ne complément.


L'achat d'un Ipad Vx est un choix sérieux, il faut bien réfléchir mais pour moi il concurrence les Mba/Mbp dans certaines situation, dont celle de l'université.


----------



## Benjamin875 (5 Mai 2011)

Tu utilises quoi pour taper tes cours ? (je suis aussi en droit)
Et une question précise : j'ai un iphone avec un forfait 3G ça vaut le coup de prendre un ipad 3G ? Ou c'est facile d'utiliser l'iphone comme modem ? et efficace surtout ...


----------



## Benjamin875 (8 Mai 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Tu utilises quoi pour taper tes cours ? (je suis aussi en droit)
> Et une question précise : j'ai un iphone avec un forfait 3G ça vaut le coup de prendre un ipad 3G ? Ou c'est facile d'utiliser l'iphone comme modem ? et efficace surtout ...


Personne pour répondre à ma question ?


----------



## Toubibouw (9 Mai 2011)

C'est pas inclus natif dans l'iPhone 4? Enfin, j'ai un pote qui m'a montré dans les machins "Partage de connexion" depuis son iPhone.
En tout cas, ça fais un bail que j'ai ça sur mon HTC Desire tournant sous Android, la raison que j'ai commandé un iPad 2 Wifi


----------



## worldice (10 Mai 2011)

Si, c'est natif dans l'iPhone 4. Mais pour que cela soit gratuit, il faut téléchargé MyWi, par exemple, une fois que l'iPhone sera jailbreaké.


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Mai 2011)

Je ne comprends pas.
Le partage de connexion est interdit ? ou payant ? Ais je besoin du wifi ?


----------



## nemo62 (14 Mai 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas.
> Le partage de connexion est interdit ? ou payant ? Ais je besoin du wifi ?


Le partage de connexion est payant chez Orange. C'est sûr et certain. Il faut prendre une option pour en bénéficier. (Payant chez SFR et gratuit chez Bouygues me semble-t'il ?)


----------

